# Please suggest Diploma in construction course



## mahisanu (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, can anyone suggest me the Diploma in Building and Construction related course in Australia. these course can help me in getting PR after the completing the course.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

We do not encourage the taking of education courses just as a means to get PR for Australia.

You should be looking at education to qualify you for what kind of career you hope to follow, something that you could do in your own country and if you can train there it will probably be a lot cheaper.

There have been cases in the media recently of many overseas students coming to Australia because they have been encouraged to take expensive courses that hve not been run properly and then it would seem that the overseas students have not had adequate funds to support themselves or parents borrow heavily hoping it to be a good investment.

When problems occur either with studies or getting some work while studying or after and they can not get PR for it is not guaranteed, the family could be in a very difficult position.


----------

